# Electric Trolling Motor Issues - Foot Control not matching up with direction of boat



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I put my boat in the water this morning and started having a lot of issues with my Motorguide 443 trolling motor. It seemed like the foot pedal had a lot of play in it and the direction of the motor wasn't lining up with the directional indicator. It wasn't consistant either, it seems like something needed tightened or readjusted. Any thoughts on what could be causing this? 

The motor is a 1998 and I don't have a guide for it. It's not one of the new digital types, it's got the cables connecting the foot pedal to the motor. I tried looking at Motorguides website, and they do have manuals on line but nothing in there about how to fit or adjust this.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Is the motor still turning fine? 

My MotorGuide turns fine but for some reason the directional indicator doesn't really stay in line with everything else. For me, I'm relatively certain it is just because the gear on the indicator doesn't always mesh perfectly with the shaft gear especially when I'm trying to back the boat up (foot pedal all the way back). But, I dont look at the directional indicator at all,... I just know that a flat pedal means straight and I just feel my way around after that haha.

But, if you are saying that your motor is not turning correctly then its possible you have a bent shaft or worn out bearing.... both have happened to me. But, if its just the directional indicator then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

for the arrow , it has jump the track , or it is broken. take out the 4 screws holding the top on the motor on and realine . no big deal


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine did that, the gear is plactic, broke a tooth or four off the plastic gear for the directional arrow. Took the cover off the top end and went to Delta Marine in columbus 2$ for 2 gears.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, I went ahead and took the cover off last night and was able to get the motor realigned with the foot pedel and the directional arrow. I also fightened up the tension on it so it's not so sloppy anymore, seems like it was fixed when I was done but I'll find out for sure the next time I hit the water.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

cmalinowski said:


> I put my boat in the water this morning and started having a lot of issues with my Motorguide 443 trolling motor. It seemed like the foot pedal had a lot of play in it and the direction of the motor wasn't lining up with the directional indicator. It wasn't consistant either, it seems like something needed tightened or readjusted. Any thoughts on what could be causing this?
> 
> The motor is a 1998 and I don't have a guide for it. It's not one of the new digital types, it's got the cables connecting the foot pedal to the motor. I tried looking at Motorguides website, and they do have manuals on line but nothing in there about how to fit or adjust this.


just loosen the clamp holding the shaft and turn it to match up


----------

